# Emirates post intl courier or cheap alternatives



## recs (Jul 30, 2017)

Folks, 
I left an item in a Dubai hotel, and reception staff being super-unfriendly and won't post the item back to me unless I arrange a courier pickup myself.. Fair enough, there are $100+ options like Fedex or UPS, but the item itself is $120 only, so kinda almost makes no sense. 
Emirates Post quotes intl delivery for 69 AED (which is normal price for such package), but i cannot find any info how to arrange actual pickup. Intro about their services here:
epg.gov. ae/portal/_en/service.xhtml?service=service113

Where to go next i'm clueless though, any hints? 
Maybe any alternatives reasonable courier companies? Shipping to Thailand.


Thank you.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Have you looked at Aramex?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Aramex and DHL are very expensive. I have used Skyex many times they are cheap and my items have always been received promptly and you can track them 

SkyEx Courier Express Logistics


----------



## recs (Jul 30, 2017)

thanks, guys, looking into both... Aramex website is painfully slow, and they won't quote for Thailand delivery online, so checking Skyex now,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

recs said:


> thanks, guys, looking into both... Aramex website is painfully slow, and they won't quote for Thailand delivery online, so checking Skyex now,


Maybe now you understand why they weren't as helpful as you thought they should be - quite apart from the cost involved  ?


----------



## recs (Jul 30, 2017)

yep... I'm spoiled by Thai service in general, and Thai post in particular, admit it


----------



## Laureen (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you not know anyone in Dubai who could goto the hotel for you and arrange for the item to be returned to you?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Laureen said:


> Do you not know anyone in Dubai who could goto the hotel for you and arrange for the item to be returned to you?


Are you volunteering???


----------



## recs (Jul 30, 2017)

I have some friends in Dubai of course, but asking someone to spend half of their day just to save myself 70 AED is my last resort. 
I still cannot reach Emirates post neither by phone or by email, it's amazing.


----------



## Laureen (Jun 24, 2016)

If I were there already and I could help I would. Unfortunately I don't relocate until the 28th august


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Skynet, special economy parcel rates to Thailand here. You can book a courier to the hotel and pay online. Just let the hotel know the courier company name and date that is going to pick it up.


----------

